# contatar, contactar a



## Misslatam

Muito obrigada aos dois! Uma pergunta pfaa09, contactar o contatar?

Outra coisa : contatar a alguém?

Não é contatar a + John, ao John?


----------



## pfaa09

O acordo ortográfico diz para se manter as letras que pronunciamos. Por exemplo, a palavra acto (de actuar, agir) desaparece o *c*, uma vez que não se pronuncia.
Na palavra contacto, continuamos a pronunciar o *c*, logo continuamos a escrever a consoante (Portugal).


Misslatam said:


> Outra coisa : contatar a alguém?
> Não é contatar a + John, ao John?


Contactar alguém.
Contactar o John.
Contactar ao John


----------



## guihenning

Misslatam said:


> Muito obrigada aos dois! Uma pergunta pfaa09, contactar o contatar?


No Brasil ambas servem. Diz-se ‘contato’, mas há muita gente que pronuncia o ‘c’ no verbo, tornando-o contactar. Use a que preferir para a variante brasileira. «contatar» talvez seja mais comum.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> No Brasil ambas servem. Diz-se ‘contato’, mas há muita gente que pronuncia o ‘c’ no verbo, tornando-o contactar. Use a que preferir para a variante brasileira. «contatar» talvez seja mais comum.


Bem lembrado. Tive de ir ao Houaiss. No dialeto mineiro, se me lembro bem, acho que é mais comum ouvir contactar à portuguesa. Que estranho.


----------



## guihenning

É… à portuguesa na feição da escrita, mas à brasileira no falar. Nós pronunciamos mais consoantes que eles…
Eu prefiro contactar porque contatar me soa esquisito, não gosto do _ta-ta. _O «c», porém, aparenta existir principalmente no infinitivo, porque eu acho que nunca li «_contacte-nos_»…


----------



## machadinho

Ler já não sei. No ouvir, há 'c' também no pretérito e nos particípios: 'contactei', 'contactado' e 'contactando' e outras graciosidades do gênero. Verdade seja dita, acho que é mais comum a locução *entrar* em contato.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Verdade seja dita, acho que é mais comum a locução *entrar* em contato.


Com certeza. Feliz em saber que não sou o único com a pronúncia marcada. Em São Paulo parece só ocorrer _contatar. _Uma vez até me corrigiram.


----------



## pfaa09

guihenning said:


> Use a que preferir para a variante brasileira.


"Esta mensagem era uma resposta a Misslatam".
Agora a minha questão. Por preguiça não fui consultar, mas qual a norma para o Brasil neste caso? Usa-se a forma que se quer?
A regra para Portugal foi a que referi mais acima. Todas as letras que não se pronunciam, somem (como vocês dizem) e as que se pronunciam, mantêm-se.
facto; contacto; actualizar; acção; etc...
nota: isto para quem quer cumprir o acordo ortográfico.


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09 said:


> ... mas qual a norma para o Brasil neste caso? Usa-se a forma que se quer?
> [...]
> nota: isto para quem quer cumprir o acordo ortográfico.


Norma e acordo ortográfico? [A recomendação é] contatar. O senhor se refere à escrita, não é? Pergunto porque estávamos discutindo a fala, que, no Brasil, é praticamente uma língua a mais, bem diferente da língua escrita.

Ninguém, salvo quem passa a existência à procura de deslizes na linguagem dos outros, vai notar o deslize ortográfico caso se escreva 'contactar', pois, para muitos, como para mim, é assim que se diz. No que diz respeito ao meu dialeto, a ortografia está errada.


----------



## guihenning

pfaa09 said:


> "Esta mensagem era uma resposta a Misslatam".
> Agora a minha questão. Por preguiça não fui consultar, mas qual a norma para o Brasil neste caso? Usa-se a forma que se quer?
> A regra para Portugal foi a que referi mais acima. Todas as letras que não se pronunciam, somem (como vocês dizem) e as que se pronunciam, mantêm-se.
> facto; contacto; actualizar; acção; etc...
> nota: isto para quem quer cumprir o acordo ortográfico.


A regra é a mesma que para vocês, pfaa09. Como há variação de falante para falante, a escrita dalgumas palavras fica arbitrária. É verdade que para o caso de ‘conta(c)tar’ há uma recomendação que se grafe ‘contatar’. Porém, o falante que pronuncia o C, dificilmente o omitirá, pois não é como estamos habituados a fazer. Essa arbitrariedade gráfica é até bastante comum. O contexto, no caso do Brasil, é também responsável pela oscilação. Note-se que quase toda a gente diz e grafa ‘seção’, mas em matemática diz-se e grafa-se quase, quase sempre ‘secção’. Mas não somos os únicos, vocês também têm arbitrariedade gráfica, parece. O Cuidado Com a Língua o menciona com o exemplo de ‘facto’ que oscila na pronúncia entre ‘fátu’ e ‘fáktu’. A recomendação era a mesma: quem pronunciar o cê, escreva-o. Quem não, pode deitá-lo fora.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Ninguém, salvo quem passa a existência à procura de deslizes na linguagem dos outros, vai notar o deslize ortográfico caso se escreva 'contactar', pois, para muitos, como para mim, é assim que se diz. No que diz respeito ao meu dialeto, a ortografia está errada.


E há essa prescrição, assim, para palavras separadas? Digo porque o acordo muito raramente trata palavras em separado. Em todos os lugares que li, a grafia podia ser ‘oscilante’ de acordo com o falante, embora a recomendação seja que se grafe ‘contatar’, pois parece ser a pronúncia predominante, derivada de ‘contato’ — sem cê. A perda de consoantes nos substantivos mas a manutenção delas nos verbos parece ser bastante comum. Seção/seccionar, prospeto*/prospectar, etc.

*eu e muita gente dizemos (e grafamos) _prospecto._


----------



## pfaa09

Obrigado a ambos.
No caso de "secção", pelo menos em Portugal, é erro ortográfico omitir o c. Não há como omitir o primeiro c. Não é o mesmo que acção, onde o primeiro c é meramente "acessório".


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> E há essa prescrição, assim, para palavras separadas?


Não. Foi exagero da minha parte. Apesar de não constar do Houaiss, 'contactar' consta do Aurélio e mesmo do Vocabulário Ortográfico da ABL. Se não estivesse lá, para mim seria prescrição, tácita, mas prescrição. Mas está. Editando #15...


----------



## guihenning

pfaa09 said:


> Obrigado a ambos.
> No caso de "secção", pelo menos em Portugal, é erro ortográfico omitir o c. Não há como omitir o primeiro c. Não é o mesmo que acção, onde o primeiro c é meramente "acessório".


Pois, é um buraco que o Acordo não conseguiu tapar. Aqui, escrever ‘infeção’ também está “errado”, pois desconheço quem pronuncie assim. Ou ‘espetador’ para espectador. Porém, ainda assim, os dicionários brasileiros online costumam trazer essas grafias, pois existem e são vocabulário comum.


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09 said:


> Não é o mesmo que acção, onde o primeiro c é meramente "acessório".





pfaa09 said:


> nota: isto para quem quer cumprir o acordo ortográfico.


Para o bem e promoção da língua e da cultura de herança portuguesa, é preciso pelo menos *tentar obedecer* ao acordo ortográfico, sejamos brasileiros ou portugueses ou dos demais povos. Sim, ninguém é obrigado a fazê-lo. Mas, veja, indo contra o acordo, o que se está fazendo é, no mínimo, afugentando os aprendizes da língua. Eles aprendem uma coisa mas, na prática, veem outra. Todo mundo sai perdendo.


----------



## pfaa09

Malta, o assunto do AO, como todos sabemos, não é pacífico nem reúne consenso. A conversa já se alonga.
Uma vez mais, obrigado a ambos


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, estamos discutindo o acordo de novo? Parece que temos 509 posts sobre o assunto, agora 510 com a transferência .novo acordo ortográfico


----------



## patriota

guihenning said:


> Com certeza. Feliz em saber que não sou o único com a pronúncia marcada. Em São Paulo parece só ocorrer _contatar. _Uma vez até me corrigiram.


Eu, particularmente, nunca diria nem escreveria _contactar _sem o _c_. Conte suas experiências pessoais, mas evite tirar conclusões sobre tantos milhões de pessoas com base em anedotas. Afinal, até a pronúncia de (–r) em coda silábica no português paulistano varia de bairro para bairro, entre os sexos etc.

Exemplos do Twitter com o DDD da capital:


> Disponível para tatuar. Interessados ou interessadas, *contactar* o whats (*11*)…





> [...] você pode nos ligar no telefone (*11*) [...] ou *contactar* diretamente a unidade desejada! Abraços





> e o whatsapp é *11* [...]. acho que é a forma mais fácil de *contactar*



Exemplos de _sites _variados:


> Como *contactar *a ouvidoria Judicial? (Tribunal de Justiça de SP)





> Em casos em que a compra é registrada em duplicidade, o consumidor deve *contactar *a loja para que a mesma faça o devido estorno junto à administradora do cartão. (Procon-SP)





> Para mais informações os interessados podem *contactar *a Secretaria Estadual de Turismo (prefeitura de SP).





> Para demais esclarecimentos, favor *contactar-nos* pelo email (USP)





> *Contactar *clientes da net para realizar troca de pacotes e sinal. (vaga de telemarketing na capital)





> Aqui estão os locais dos cursos, não hesite em *contactar-nos* (escola de arte e música com unidades pela Grande São Paulo)





> Para informações de períodos/pernoite em Feriados e nos dias 11/06 e 12/06, favor *contactar *o Motel.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

guihenning said:


> [...] Eu prefiro contactar porque contatar me soa esquisito, não gosto do _ta-ta_.[...]


Realmente, _contatar_ soa como _com Tatá_. _Contatar Tatá tá difícil._


----------



## guihenning

patriota said:


> Eu, particularmente, nunca diria nem escreveria _contactar _sem o _c_. Conte suas experiências pessoais, mas evite tirar conclusões sobre tantos milhões de pessoas com base em anedotas. Afinal, até a pronúncia de (–r) em coda silábica no português paulistano varia de bairro para bairro, entre os sexos etc.





> em São Paulo, parece só ocorrer contatar. Uma vez até me corrigiram


----------



## pfaa09

Quando se procuram frases ou expressões e pronúncias para se ligar a um estado, cidade ou região, não devemos esquecer que nesses locais, principalmente nos grandes centros urbanos, há pessoas de todo o lado, pessoas adultas que não deixam facilmente a sua forma de se expressar, tanto a falar, como a escrever.
Acho que temos de levar isso em conta. Talvez seja a pensar nisto que o AO foi criado. Em países como o Brasil, com tantos estados e uma população superior a 200 milhões de habitantes, não existe uma forma única de falar e escrever, sabemos que a nível de ensino nacional é uniforme, mas a realidade é outra.
A lusofonia é constituída por países com dificuldades sociais, nem toda a gente teve a possibilidade de estudar como todos os cidadãos merecem.
Quando eu falei noutro post sobre o AO ser mais importante para jovens, refiro-me precisamente a pessoas a partir dos 60 anos (estimativa pessoal para uma média) já não vão querer mudar seja o que for, talvez uma ou outra palavra, mas não no geral do AO. Além de que são imensas mudanças, antes do AO havia 1235 palavras que se escreviam de igual forma no Brasil e em Portugal. Há montes de outros estudos sobre o AO, tantos que até se pode ficar baralhado.
O conceito em si, a unificação da nossa língua, é um ideal que me parece nobre e útil em abstracto, mas quando vamos ver a realidade, há imensas barreiras para ultrapassar. Não é fácil. muito mais há para se ir falando...


----------



## machadinho

Com um pouquinho de boa vontade, pfaa09, o esforço é mínimo. E a transigência com lapsos, inevitáveis mesmo para os mais jovens, é máxima --- exceto em redações oficiais e concursos públicos, mas aí já estamos em terreno altamente artificial.

O que é muito curioso nessa história e o que não me entra na cabeça é por que os portugueses e os brasileiros *permutaram* de posição. Sempre fomos nós os teimosos, e os portugueses, os progressistas.¹ Foi só com o último acordo que a coisa se inverteu.

1. Como muito bem ilustrado pelo @guihenning nessa mensagem.


----------



## Carfer

Para não falar já dos que, como eu, tão depressa pronunciam o 'c' como não, mas escrevem-no sempre. Aliás, nunca fui muito fã dessa ideia de que a escrita tem de seguir a fala.


----------



## Vanda

Não sei até que ponto contatar ou contactar tem a ver com região ou idioleto. Por exemplo, eu só digo contatar.


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Não sei até que ponto contatar ou contactar tem a ver com região ou idioleto. Por exemplo, eu só digo contatar.


Lá vou eu voltar atrás de novo. Retiro o que disse acima:


machadinho said:


> Bem lembrado. Tive de ir ao Houaiss. No dialeto mineiro, se me lembro bem, acho que é mais comum ouvir contactar à portuguesa. Que estranho.


----------



## guihenning

Dar-se-ia essa variação de pronúncia no verbo devido à menor ocorrência de uso deste comparado com os substantivos?
Assim: no Brasil, por exemplo, não há dúvidas sobre _kõtátu_, é sempre ‘contato’. Apalavra é bastante comum, de modo que a tendência geral, brasileira ou portuguesa, de acabar com as consoantes na pronúncia rapidamente absorva todas as palavras de uso corriqueiro. Já as palavras de uso restrito, neste caso os verbos, têm mais dificuldade para serem absorvidas pela tendência justamente porque oralmente ocorrem menos, dando espaço para a variação. Não sei se falo asneira, mas é de se pensar, não?! “duto” ocorre várias vezes mais que “ductilidade/ductibilidade”, assim como “contato’ é mais falado que “contactar”, “seção” é mais comum que “seccionar” e assim por diante.


----------



## machadinho

Permita-me jogar no outro lado do campo um pouquinho agora, guihenning. Deixando por ora a fala de lado, exemplos como esses que você deu revelam uma tamanha falta de sistematicidade na escrita que, pensando tão só nos aprendizes e nas crianças, fico até sem saber o que seria mais fácil para eles:

(a) aprender de uma vez por todas a grafia de um elemento de composição como contact- ou duct- e sair utilizando essa grafia o tempo todo, mesmo quando não se ouve paralelo na fala;​ou então:

(b) aprender uma grafia para as palavras mais comuns e outra grafia para as mais raras, palavras que, todavia, partilham todas de um mesmo elemento de composição.​
Diante desses exemplos, (a) fica uma opção relativamente mais atraente para mim. Porque (a) é sistemática. O que não quer dizer, obviamente, que para todos os demais casos (a) seja o melhor também.

Curioso é que tanto (a) quanto (b) motivam reformas ortográficas, muito embora reformas ortográficas diferentes. Fica a pergunta: dadas as opções (a) e (b), que são regidas por princípios opostos, mas igualmente interessantes, o que nos levou e nos leva a optar por (b) em detrimento de (a)?


----------



## guihenning

Acho que porque enquanto (A) sobeja sistematização, (B) tem o seu quê mais lógico. (A) também permite que se saiba ou se afira a grafia com base no que se ouve, porque no fim das contas isso parece-nos ser mais importante que o elemento de composição e quejandos. (A) também acaba por ter sistematização arbitrária. Teríamos facto e factoide, mas teríamos aumentar e aumento, não _augmentar_ e _augmento_? Adotaríamos a sistematização apenas para o que ficou no caminho e não mais para o que se perdeu no passado? Como medir?
Há bons argumentos a favor de (A), mas acho que (B) seja mais dinâmica, porque conforme inevitavelmente caírem as consoantes, a grafia automaticamente acompanhará o processo. É uma boa conversa, rende bastante pano para manga.
Porém, daqui a cem anos, como seria o debate? Em cem anos (B) provavelmente será tão sólida quanto (A). *mas aqui já estou trazendo a fala de volta à mesa*


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> (B) também permite que se saiba ou se afira a grafia com base no que se ouve, porque no fim das contas isso parece-nos ser mais importante que o elemento de composição e quejandos. (A) também acaba por ter sistematização arbitrária. Teríamos facto e factoide, mas teríamos aumentar e aumento, não _augmentar_ e _augmento_? Adotaríamos a sistematização apenas para o que ficou no caminho e não mais para o que se perdeu no passado? Como medir?


Interessante: aferir a grafia no que se ouve!  Aferir a grafia no que se ouve?   Minha vez de falar de arbitrariedade então. 

Por que calça em vez de *calsa?
Por que casa em vez de *caza?
Por que xícara em ve de *chícara?
Por que gato em vez de *gatu?
E por que ele em vez de *eli?

Coloco óleos ou olhos? Por que não *ólios de uma vez?

Ao subordinar a grafia ao que se ouve não se está abrindo mão precisamente da ideia de uma _ortografia?_

(_Ressalva:_ não tenho pessoalmente o menor apego à ideia de uma ortografia. Usaria de bom grado os símbolos fonéticos se tal não fosse complicar em vez de simplificar a nossa vida.)


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Interessante: aferir a grafia no que se ouve!  Aferir a grafia no que se ouve?  Minha vez de falar de arbitrariedade então.


Mas ao comparar ‘contactar’ com ‘calça’ não estamos mudando de panos para mangas? Embora, sim, haja uma correlação entre as coisas?
O que eu quis dizer é: ouve-se fátu, escreve-se fato. Ouve-se kõtaktár, escreve-se contactar. Sabe-se onde se vai ou não vai um «c» baseado no que se ouve, sem que se precise ler a palavra ou consultar um vocabulário. Para as diferenças das consoantes acessórias, creio ser um argumento de algum valor.
Para todos os exemplos que você dá, já está na outra ponta, quase no extremismo, (não te chamando de extremista), mas casa é casa e todas as derivações de casa  têm cas- como elemento. Não ha uma consoante flutuando aqui e ali. Ao permitir que coexista contato e contactar, não estou defendendo uma ortografia puramente fonética, mas sim uma ortografia que, no que toca a consoantes acessórias, seja mais lógica.
Até porque, se for pensar no lado bem português da coisa ‘-ct-‘ é uma coisa bem latina, em português há maneiras mais vernáculas. _factionem > feição. _O italiano também não se prendeu a isso, dobrou a consoante da direita _compactum > compatto. _A escrita só espelha a pronúncia. A diferença nesse caso é que o italiano é padronizado, o português está na metade do caminho…


----------



## machadinho

'Tô só te apertando, guihenning! Mas não está fácil. 

Defender a *coexistência* de grafias é salutar.


----------

